# I can’t find anything on this small 5 oz whiskey...   anyone?



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 25, 2021)

Embossing says: Americus club whiskey and at the bottom it says net contents 5 oz. it has numbers1384 on the base of it. Can’t find it anywhere!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 25, 2021)

Here is some info:  http://www.westernwhiskeytooltopgazette.com/search?q=americus+club


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 25, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Here is some info: http://www.westernwhiskeytooltopgazette.com/search?q=americus+club



Thank you. It might not be as old as I thought my shot out bottle was!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 102viadeluna (May 30, 2021)

Looks like two different companies sold 'Americus Club.'





__





						HENRY CAMPE & CO., San Francisco, CA. (1862-1918)
					





					www.pre-pro.com
				







__





						H HOLLANDER & CO., Cincinnati, OH. (1893-1902)
					





					www.pre-pro.com


----------



## DesertGemineye (Dec 9, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Embossing says: Americus club whiskey and at the bottom it says net contents 5 oz. it has numbers1384 on the base of it. Can’t find it anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello! I was just wondering if you ever had any luck on your Americus club whiskey bottle?I too have the very same bottle except for mine is Purple. Been trying to find something about it for months and haven't had any luck besides the same info that was on the link that was sent to you.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 9, 2021)

*These little bottles are known a "whiskey nips."  These were not uncommon around the TOC20, often as figurals (cigar, clam, turtle, etc.).  Just as often, I think, a nip was a streamlined pocket bottle.



*


----------

